# hello ladies im back



## annalw23 (May 10, 2010)

well hello to all u lovely ladies im bk and am soooooooooo excited lol after hubby saying he could not go through all the ivf egg share process and havin a break from it all we as a cpl have decided to give it a go yay me lol we are both now looking at starting treatmet ect we have decided on bourne hall so i will keep u all updated as we go xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Annalw23

Nice to see your giving it a go!!! Good luck hun. 

Natalie xxxx


----------

